# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  odsad u rodinom gnijezdu mozete placati SVIM KARTICAMA

## Mukica

eto
sve pise u naslovu  :Smile:

----------

